# New M4 Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These M4 watches arrived today with new applied steel edged markers on the dial instead of the normal printed dials.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, that adds a touch of class to the M4









cheers

Dave


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks great, but, why does the magnifing glass over the date put me off?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> These M4 watches arrived today with new applied steel edged markers on the dial instead of the normal printed dials.


Anything else arrived recently Roy







haven't seen a sight update for a while


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

now you've started it Phil, it's been 2 months, the "when's the next update" brigade will be here soon!









Nice to see O&W are continuing to update these.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> now you've started it Phil, it's been 2 months, the "when's the next update" brigade will be here soon!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Did somebody mention an update ????!!!!
















Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool M4, Roy.

Like it, always did.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wonder what else will be in the update


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

there's an update? excellent, 'bout time


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice watches, Roy. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

mmmm


----------

